# Chuck roast beef



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2018)

Getting some good prices on beef here lately . I have a freezer full , but couldn't pass on this one . So instead of freezing I broke out the Anova .






In the bag with the meat :
Lipton soup mix
4 tbls ranch dressing mix ( I used a bulk mix my son had that was regular ranch )
Garlis cloves
Peperoncini
Rosemary





I use the side of a french knife , smash the clove . Peel comes right off . 





In the SV 160 for 24 hours . 





Next day , fresh out of the bag 





Chunked it up ,,,,,,,,,,,, Now I have done 3 chucks at 130 ate like steak . I have done at least 1/2 a dozen at 160 same time length for roast beef . All fantastic . Best I've ever eaten . This was dry . I was shocked .  





So I drained the fat off and added the juice back to the meat . Covered and lest rest 30 minutes . Much better . 





My son makes great hand smashed potatoes ( Yukon gold ) 
Daughter makes the carrots in the instant pot . 
I like the Heinz beef gravy . Came out pretty good . Past results were better I thought . Difference in the meats I guess .  Just had some for lunch Today and it was even better .










Thanks for lookin .


----------



## disco (Nov 26, 2018)

Beautiful beef!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2018)

disco said:


> Beautiful beef!


Thanks bud . All the other times it was fall apart tender and moist . Going by the amount of juice in the bag I'm thinking it was over done a bit . Caught it just in time .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice looking beef there guy. Figure out why it was dry yet?

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks Warren . Only thing I can figure is it was that particular piece of meat . I do it the same every time . 
It was good after it rested in the bag juices .


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 26, 2018)

Looks good


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh Boy!!
Everything looks Mighty Tasty, Rich!!
I could easily handle a Plate just like that !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2018)

That looks like a very tasty meal. Nice Job

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> Looks good


Thanks Jim . 


Bearcarver said:


> Everything looks Mighty Tasty,


It was good , just had a roast beef sandwich for breakfast . Thanks 


gmc2003 said:


> That looks like a very tasty meal. Nice Job


Thank you Chris . I've got a second SV on the way . Should be here today .


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2018)

Looks pretty darn good from here Buddy!!!
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 27, 2018)

Great looking beef there buddy! I could eat that any day.
Erik


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks pretty darn good from here Buddy!!!
> Al





browneyesvictim said:


> Great looking beef there buddy! I could eat that any day.
> Erik



Thanks alot guys . Love using the SV .


----------



## xray (Jan 23, 2019)

Chop, this looks great...exactly what I had in mind. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2019)

Cool ,,, you know what your're doing , I just happened to be sitting there when you posted in Bears thread . Mine could have used more ranch . Let me know if you do it .


----------



## xray (Jan 23, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Cool ,,, you know what your're doing , I just happened to be sitting there when you posted in Bears thread . Mine could have used more ranch . Let me know if you do it .



Will do. We had the Mississippi pot roast in the crock pot last week, so I probably won’t do it for awhile yet. That’s why it was fresh on my mind.

Did you use any juice from the jar of pepperocini? We usually add the juice when we make ours...but my vacuum sealer isn’t the greatest so I try to avoid liquids.

I’m thinking of either adding more peppers or freezing some of the pepperocini juice in ice cube trays. That way I could add to the bag...but I also think it would be good to melt a cube or two when reheating the chuck roast for some nice Italian roast beef sandwiches.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2019)

I didn't add any juice for the same reasons you mention . I have froze beef stock an added it to the bag and sealed . It works . I only fill the ice cube tray half way when I do that . Adding liquid after sounds good too .


----------

